# Phragmipedium Yelva Myhre



## Djthomp28 (Feb 1, 2021)

Here is the first blooming of my Phrag Yelva Myhre (Rosalie Dixler x kovachii). I definitely like it. Yet is it similar to my Phrag Mama Hanh Thi Nguyen. Other time I will figure out if I need/want to keep both.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 1, 2021)

It's pretty nice! We should all have such problems. (Too many nice plants)

What's the source of that one?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 1, 2021)

TrueNorth said:


> It's pretty nice! We should all have such problems. (Too many nice plants)
> 
> What's the source of that one?


I would not call the issue too many plants. More like too little space 

This one is from Woodstream but I am guess is originated from Alfredo Manrique. One of the tags is from him nursery.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 1, 2021)

I bought one of those from them as well, but it's got a ways to go before it flowers. I bought a few from Ecuagenera as well.


----------



## KateL (Feb 2, 2021)

I think this one turned out really well, especially for a first bloom. Good shape, nice color and texture, yummy pouch. Can’t really discern size. When it gets its full mojo, it’s going to be a stunner!!! 
I’ve got a bunch of little Yelvas coming up, from Ecuagenera I think, but none have reached blooming size quite yet. Now I am really excited!


----------



## lanthier (Feb 2, 2021)

Super nice! Wish I could force my kovachii hybrids to bloom. Lots of growth, no bloom... Been increasing their light!


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

I bought 4 of them from Ecuagenera when I saw the pictures taken by Valenzino. He posted a link in a previous post first 7 pictures:









valenzino


Explore valenzino’s 194 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com





Looks like heaven!


----------



## musa (Feb 2, 2021)

Very beautiful!
Just bought one of those from ecuagenera before christmas. I guess it'll take a while till blooming. Maybe even longer as my first BS Phrag Fritz S. blasted.


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 2, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Here is the first blooming of my Phrag Yelva Myhre (Rosalie Dixler x kovachii). I definitely like it.



looks like a keeper  i have a few of these from alfredo back in '15 i think.... 

how long has it been open? just wondering if the petal reflexing around the pouch is as prevalent as the Valenzino examples... your photo (nicely  ) shows very little of that...


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 2, 2021)

I also have one in bloom and 5 or 6 more in spikes. I used to bloom a very flat one but it seems like that plant doesn’t bloom this year after holding a seed pod last year.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for everyone sharing. Le's looks more like the color I expected. I have one from Manrique, I can't handle the price jump Ecuagenera made for these.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks all for the additional pictures and comments. Its great to see how others bloom out.





richgarrison said:


> how long has it been open?


It's been open for about seven days now. It took a while for the dorsal to stand up a bit.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 2, 2021)

Super plant and an amazing cross. 
David


----------



## sergeharvey (Feb 3, 2021)

Mine....from Ecuagenera


----------



## musa (Feb 4, 2021)

Beautiful colours!
Is the overlapping of the lobes of the pouch normal in Prag YM?
Jay's flower is different I think.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice bloomings from all.

Here was my Yelva Myre 'Bloody Mary' in bloom couple years ago when it was awarded an AM /AOS (2019) on a second flower, as a first bloom.





Interestingly enough, the second flower that was shown and judged was better formed than the first flower on same spike. That first flower fell off a week before judging.

The new growth is much bigger now (2.5x bigger) and I hope it will bud soon. It didn't bloom 2020. Also selected from Ecuagenera.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 11, 2021)

You have the best Leslie!
superb.
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 11, 2021)

monocotman said:


> You have the best Leslie!
> superb.
> David


Thanks Dave, but I think all Yelvas are so beautiful. I want them all!


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2021)

All the YM's are beautiful and I'd love to have one or two. The color variation is interesting; I assume lighting makes
a big difference.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2021)

abax said:


> All the YM's are beautiful and I'd love to have one or two. The color variation is interesting; I assume lighting makes
> a big difference.


Yes the lighting changes the red tones in the flower. The first pic was taken outside in morning light under overcast clouds, while the 2nd pic was shot in bright mid-afternoon sun under a tent cover.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2021)

ThienNgo Le said:


> I also have one in bloom and 5 or 6 more in spikes. I used to bloom a very flat one but it seems like that plant doesn’t bloom this year after holding a seed pod last year.View attachment 25160


Very nice one...how are you getting them to bloom? Cold nights? Increase light? Many of us here in Canada are having a tough time to rebloom them. Any tip is much appreciated! 

I also note your leaves are darker green than mine, which are granny Smith apple green (2000 fc). Plant is almost 2 feet tip to tip with lots of roots, growing in 15C winter nights (25C days), with no winter rest provided. Perhaps I'm growing in wrong environment? Or just impatient lol.


----------

